#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Metaphors in designing computings

## Lorraine

Hi all,
What are metaphors? 
That is the reality of computing to other real-world activity as an effective teaching technique while designing the computing. The best example for these metaphors are Recycle bin. In computing, we use it to put the unnecessary data as in the real life we use dustbin to put unnecessary things. Here is a challenge for you to mention more metaphors.

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> What are metaphors? 
> That is the reality of computing to other real-world activity as an effective teaching technique while designing the computing. The best example for these metaphors are Recycle bin. In computing, we use it to put the unnecessary data as in the real life we use dustbin to put unnecessary things. Here is a challenge for you to mention more metaphors.


Metaphor design for user interfaces This site has a Pdf you can check out

----------

